
The security of wired.com is bad because User Enumeration is possible - hackfish
https://twitter.com/potherca/status/663835146387365888
======
dustyfresh
This is a WordPress specific problem... Not really that big of a deal. Sure it
could be useful for a bad actor to use this method to define a username to
initiate brute force attacks against..but it's a WordPress problem -- not
specific to just Wired.

